# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  T3 what mg

## JS370

I got some t3 from my buddy its a pinkish looking round pill with a slash accross the middle. said it was 25mg.

----------


## wanabeMASSIVE!

It will be 25mcg...

----------

